# Getting the smell of broilers and deep fryers out of your clothes



## pcieluck

I'ts not secret. Cooking for HOURS makes you STINK! And that stench doesn't wash easily out of clothes easily. At least not for me. Anyone figure out any tricks? especially considering my chef uniform is full black?


----------



## gourmetm

I've used white vinegar for stinky smells, one cup per laundry load. One time, I used three cups of vinegar for a load of mildewy towels, and it worked!

Have you ever tried this?

Then, in the event that vinegar doesn't work for your level of "stench," I would try _safe-for-colors_ bleach.

I also look forward to learning what others do.


----------



## mid-chick

A combination of Lestoil and Tide w/ oxy or bleach. If you aren't using Good detergent, forget about it.


----------



## gourmetm

Hey Mid-Chick,

Two things:

First: he can't use bleach because his uniform to be de-stenched is black.

Second: Lestoil: interesting, but are you sure it won't ruin a black item?


----------



## Iceman

_peroxide, apple cider vinegar, beer, baking soda_

Throw it all in the wash with a good acidic detergent, let it soak, wash, extra rinse. If it takes skunk off a dog, it should take broiler and deep fryer smell out of your clothes.


----------



## john dt

Lestoil is such a foul scent in and of itself._ If_ it works to eliminate other odors, I can only hope there will be no residual Lestoil odor in the laundry!


----------



## gourmetm

Lestoil reeks!

Peroxide: again, wouldn't that ruin color?


----------



## chefedb

Pine oil and baking soda. works for me


----------



## Iceman

Yes, I guess peroxide might be hard on the color. I was just going with an idea, _"if if works de-skunking a dog, it should work on a chef's coat_". I've never had any odor problems myself. I don't really have any direct experience here. I have had skunked dogs though. I'm pretty sure that the rest of the items, leaving out the peroxide, will probably get the smell out still.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Not being a professional myself, I couldn't speak to the affect of working at a fryer for 8-10 hours a day, but having a huge dog and husband, two males of two and four legs, I love my oxywash and baking soda.  I was reading other internet forums about using ammonia, don't how that would do on black though.


----------



## pcieluck

A friend of mine, too, had suggested i try ammonia. Supposedly if diluted properly, it's less harsh on clothes (even blacks) than you typical laundry detergent.  Supposedly works because ammonia is basic and grease tends to be kind of acidic. But you do have to wash after to get that amonia smell out.  And of coarse, with no telling which product have bleach in them now days, there is that danger of creating noxious fumes.


----------



## mid-chick

Hey there....two things, I did't say to use NON color safe bleach....that, I though was a no brainer, secondly, I have been using this method to wash my kitchen whites for years as well as my executive chef husbands gear. He spends 14 hours a day in a kitchen and his stuff looks and smells dandy.


----------



## pcieluck

Thanks Mid. And you said "good detergent." I've always just bought tide.... is that good enough? lol


----------



## neptune

Try Arm and Hammer detergent. Maybe the baking soda will work. After doing a steak grilling event for four days, it worked on _my_ black clothes.

Also, adding a little ammonia to the wash may help. My old laundry man used to buy that stuff by the case.


----------

